# Motorprüfstand selber bauen



## Elazul (23 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Auftrag erhalten einen Motorprüfstand zu bauen für verschiedene Asynchronmotoren von ca.0.09 - 0.37kW.

Da ich so etwas noch nie gemacht habe wollte ich hier um eure Unterstützung bitte 😅
Was gehört da alles dazu? Wie soll das ganze überhaupt aussehen und auf was sollte ich achten?
Danke schon im voraus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Buschmann (24 August 2013)

Das sollte doch alles in deiner Auftragsbeschreibung drin stehen... 
Was soll die Anlage denn können?
Was hast du für Lösungsansätze SELBST entwickelt?


----------



## Elazul (24 August 2013)

Nein es ist ein mündlicher Auftrag.
Wir sollen damit lediglich unsere Asynchronmotoren testen die wir revidieren und reparieren.
Ich hab an eine kleine Zelle gedacht wo man den Motor reinstellen kann, ein elektronischer Motorschutzschalter der ein grosser Bereich abdeckt, Not aus, Startknopf, Meldeleuchte die an geht wenn der Schutzschalter anspricht.

Braucht es sonst noch was? Soll der Motor unter Last geprüft werden?


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2013)

Also unter Motorenprüfstand versteht man üblicherweise etwas anderes.
Normal werden da Drehmoment-Drehzahlkurven aufgenommen.

Wie sieht's bei dir eigentlich mit der elektrischen Sicherheitsprüfung (Schutzleiter, Isolation, ...) aus?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Elazul (24 August 2013)

Darüber habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, wie werden solche Sicherheitsprüfungen gemacht?


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2013)

Du weißt nicht, was man bei Motoren testet, du weißt nicht welche und wie Sicherheitsprüfungen durchgeführt werden
Bist du dir sicher, dass du der Aufgabe gewachsen bist?


----------



## Elazul (24 August 2013)

Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht aber ich versuche dabei was zu lernen und in die Aufgabe hineinzuwachsen.
Und natürlich kriege ich auch Unterstützung.


----------



## DirSch (24 August 2013)

Ein paar Stichworte:


Isolations-/Schutzleiterprüfung 
Windungsschlussprüfung 
Wicklungswiderstandsmessung kalt/warm 
Drehrichtung 
Leerlaufprüfung 
Erwärmungslauf 
Abkühlkurve 
Dauerlauf 
Spannungsreihe 
Drehmomentkennlinie 
Kurzschlussmessung 
Wirkungsgradbestimmung (Eisen-/Kupferverluste..) 
Lager-/Schwingungsanalyse 
Geräuschmessung 
Rundlaufgüte 
Axialspielmessung 
Prüfung von Anbauten:
Bremse (Einfall/Abfallzeit, Haltekraft kalt/warm..) 
Thermoelemente PTC/PT100.. 
Dreh-/Lagegeber 
 
   ...
Frage ist halt: Was möchte man/ der Kunde über den Motor wissen?
Wenn er sich dreht, dabei nicht vom Tisch hüpft, der Motorschutzschalter drin bleibt und der Kunde später nicht meckert ist das natürlich auch eine Art Prüfung.

MfG,
Dirk


----------



## LT Smash (28 August 2013)

Aus meiner Sicht würde ich als Grundausstattung folgendes vorsehen:
1 Lastmaschine als Bremse
1 Frequenzumrichter, der 2 Achsen über einen gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis versorgen kann, um den Prüfling und die Lastmaschine anzutreiben
PC Steuerung für den Frequenzumrichter, der PC kann später auch für Auswertungen verwendet werden


----------

